

Linux on Your Canon DSLR? Why Not? - fla
http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=14847

======
chickenbane
Soon I imagine most DSLRs will be running Linux, specifically Android. Android
has dramatically improved their image rendering pipeline in the Lollipop
release, and it's just a matter of time before the remaining camera
manufacturers switch. Vendors can concentrate on their device pipeline drivers
and apps, they get the associated benefits of a fully-featured OS.

~~~
toothbrush
I wonder; i am sceptical.

I am a very satisfied owner of a Nikon D80, and have been since, like, 2007?
2008? In all, it's been super reliable (touch wood), but more than that, it
has always worked. Instantly. Never needing reboots. Never crashing, never
doing something wonky or glitchy that i didn't intend. I _really, really_
value that, and i hope that the everything-must-be-an-general-purpose-computer
craze will pass over my cherished DSLR.

The same people who are proponents of smartphones can pry my "dumb" camera
from my cold, dead fingers.

Long live simplicity.

EDIT: Something else it cannot do: update software (well, i can't anyway). I
think this type of device would be much better served by writing some good
firmware and using modern full-stack proof/guarantee/checking so that the
software can be certified to be correct and bug-free, then put on the device,
never to be changed again. _That_ is something that would make me truly happy.
In 2015, we should have aeroplane-grade stability in software for devices like
cameras (and phones, mind you, but that opinion is less popular).

~~~
semi-extrinsic
FYI, Magic Lantern has been a thing on Canon DSLRs since 2009. The sister
project for Canon compact cameras, CHDK, has been going since 2006. Your Nikon
D80 is already an embedded computer, the fact that it's running a weird OS
only means the initial barrier to hacking is higher.

But I do echo you sentiment wrt. stability. I also believe Canon and Nikon are
very aware of this. Fortunately for us amateurs, the stuff used by
professionals like the Canon 5D and Nikon D4 runs the same OS as our prosumer
devices, so stability is pretty much guaranteed. Touch wood also here.

~~~
toothbrush
I'm indeed aware that it's an embedded computer too, but it's an embedded
computer that doesn't have a network stack, doesn't need to do very fancy GUI
things, doesn't have user-installable applications, et cetera. It's very
special-purpose ⇒ minimalistic ⇒ more likely to be stable/safe.

But indeed, i hope that professionals don't start wanting a functionality like
"download and install custom applications for your camera" :p (but i would be
surprised, i admit). This niche doesn't seem to exist as clearly in the mobile
phone market: my very minimalistic Nokia does precisely what i want, but is
rather low-quality and crashes occasionally. If only there was a "professional
dumb phone".... :p </ severely off-topic >

~~~
coldtea
> _But indeed, i hope that professionals don 't start wanting a functionality
> like "download and install custom applications for your camera" :p (but i
> would be surprised, i admit)._

Why not? It would an absolute godsend if it was allowed to happen.

Speaking as a DSLR film-maker and photographer, there are TONS of applications
that this would enable.

From customized timelapses to custom complex follow-focus sequences, to DoP
calculation, and tons more besides.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
Have a look at Lua scripting for CHDK. Get a Powershot SX50 and a handheld
stabilizer. Then make something magic.

------
616c
I think one of the people involved in the Magic Lantern project is a DC guy
that is part of the HacDC collective. I was very inspired when he tangentially
mentioned his invovlement with a custom Canon DSLR firmware. It seems they
have certainly progressed leaps and bounds.

The humilty and awesomeness of that guy made me want to splurge and buy a
Canon DSLR that was compatible just to learn how to hack from this guy, but
alas it was and now is again out of my budget range.

~~~
rocky1138
For those, like myself, wondering what DC and HacDC are: Washington, DC, USA,
and a hackerspace in that city.

------
dharma1
On Gopro (and other cameras using Ambarella) you can also telnet into a linux
shell

~~~
lhl
The newest Gopros have a pretty decent API. Sadly, it's on an absolute crap
wifi connection. While Canon's USB stack has its issues as well, it's still a
heckuva lot more stable than any of the wifi-based cameras I've tested...

